# Heads up on specials and new releases.



## BigGuy (17/5/15)

Hey SIR VAPE fans it has come to our attention that not all of you wonderful peeps view the forum the whole day waiting for announcements etc. if you would like to be added to our whatsapp broadcast list where we announce specials and new product releases please PM ME.

Also we from time to time have special offers which you might loose out on if you only view the forum at night. For example the other day we gave away a whole lot of vouchers but the cut off time was 2pm if you only view the forum at night you would have missed out on that one.

PM me your name and cell number if you want to be added to the list.


----------

